# Tallarn Desert Raiders are gone.



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't see that it has been adressed here yet. 
There is no longer any products to order from Tallarn Desert Raiders at Forge World. Anybody else seen this and does anybody know if they are removed or just updated at their HomePage?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They don't sell, so they are making stock space. They may eventually do another run like like with the DKoK, especially if there is a Tallarn Heresy book, although that is a different type of Tallarn than what we know of so far.

The next book is Solar Auxilia, for HH thoug, so far, and the other Imperial Army unit with a colour plate so far was in Promethan Sun which was similar to the Skull Takers.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Or they could be in Syria....?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Fighting IS or are they IS????


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Fighting ISIL or are they ISIS????


Well the are based on the mujahedeen or WW I Ottomon rebels.......so the first isn't very good signs. The second inspired the freman in Dune.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> Fighting IS or are they IS????


A little from column A, a little from column B...... :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'd email FW about it. They often rotate stuff out when the molds need refreshing/replacing (since they are rubber) so it's possible that's the reason, but they'll tell you for sure if they are gone for good or not.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope they just remaking the molds otherwise it would suck monkey balls as they were one of the most charismatic (IMHO) IG troops.

By the way, the Rough Riders are also gone from the GW website. Apparently there is a plan to remake them.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I know not everything they sell is online, I ordered some stuff a while back and I got a product broacher with it. There were loads of models in the broacher and not online. Usually the stuff that doesn't sell to well


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had noticed it as well, mainly because I had placed some on an order that I was planning on getting done before my B-Day and it had completely disappeared from the List. It would be nice if they updated but I fear GW may have stopped producing them.

I will look around for news relating to this issue.



locustgate said:


> freman in Dune


Way to pull that dusty old thing out of the Attic. I don't think the Tallarns look anything like them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Way to pull that dusty old thing out of the Attic. I don't think the Tallarns look anything like them.


I said may be be inspired by the same people that inspired fremens....not inspired by fremens.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to reveal this to you but Tallarns were inspiried by the Indian Army in WWI and WWII. But it's sad if they're gone.

The squad is still available on Games Workshop.com.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Creon said:


> I hate to reveal this to you but Tallarns were inspiried by the Indian Army in WWI and WWII.


Maybe you should read Desert Raiders. Definitely North African inspired. Absolutely nothing to do with the Indian army in any war.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe you should read Desert Raiders. Definitely North African inspired. Absolutely nothing to do with the Indian army in any war.


What does FW say is the inspiration? Because that's what really decides it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> What does FW say is the inspiration? Because that's what really decides it.


Says nothing other than 'guerrilla warfare' and hit and run tactics. Sounds like mujaheddin in my book. Also the leader looks like Lawrence at Rabegh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They are wearing the Keffiyeh, the traditional Arab head dress. If they were Indian inspired they would be wearing turbans. Also, look at the names of their characters, Al'rahem or Iban Salid. The minis below are much closer to Bedouin imagery than anything else. Not really seeing how anyone can argue that they're not.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They are wearing the Keffiyeh, the traditional Arab head dress. If they were Indian inspired they would be wearing turbans. Also, look at the names of their characters, Al'rahem or Iban Salid. The minis below are much closer to Bedouin imagery than anything else. Not really seeing how anyone can argue that they're not.


I wasn't trying to argument anything, just curious what the designers claimed for inspiration is all really.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it was said a while ago that Forge World was dropping the Tallarans because they simply were not selling.

It's not all bad though. The Tallaran ten model pack is still up for sale on the GW store. That said, I have no idea if they're going to be rid of them and the other metal/finecast Guard regiments. It would be damned shame if they did though.


----------

